# Can I take my Vape Toolbox on a Plane?



## waja09 (25/1/16)

Hey guys,

So I am leaving tomorrow for Cape Town on business, and wanted to know if I could take my Toolbox in my Luggage? Would they give me a hassle or what? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/1/16)

Carry on - NO. Checked In Luggage, should't be a problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

Declare it. And make damb sure you plastic wrap your bag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waja09 (25/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Declare it. And make damb sure you plastic wrap your bag.


@ Shaun Patrick, so they won't give me crap about it if I declare it and wrap my luggage right? I'm just going to take my Scissors, Wire, Tweezer & screw driver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

waja09 said:


> @ Shaun Patrick, so they won't give me crap about it if I declare it and wrap my luggage right? I'm just going to take my Scissors, Wire, Tweezer & screw driver
> Let's just say I work around airports security.. In a way...
> The plastic wrapping (cling wrap) is a service that is offered at airports to protect your luggage from tampering. You can't take it on as carry on.
> But as normal luggage in the cargo hold, yea. Also take your batteries out of your mod. They are no fly items on certain planes, still u can successfully get them through in luggage. Just don't try carry on
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waja09 (25/1/16)

Thanks buddy,

So i packed my toolkit in my check in bag. And will take my mod and batteries in my hand luggage. 

I should be fine now right ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

waja09 said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> So i packed my toolkit in my check in bag. And will take my mod and batteries in my hand luggage.
> 
> ...


Perfect. Make sure your batteries are in hard cases or those silicone wraps so that accidental contact is not possible. Juices should also be in hand luggage in zip lock baggies - max 100 ml per bag.
Important that all sharp stuff (toolkit goodies) be in the check in luggage - I forgot once and lost my favourite pair of sharp nosed pliers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## waja09 (25/1/16)

Andre said:


> Perfect. Make sure your batteries are in hard cases or those silicone wraps so that accidental contact is not possible. Juices should also be in hand luggage in zip lock baggies - max 100 ml per bag.
> Important that all sharp stuff (toolkit goodies) be in the check in luggage - I forgot once and lost my favourite pair of sharp nosed pliers.


Thanks Andre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (25/1/16)

We've just flown from Cape Town to Heathrow and transported our vape gear as below without any hassles:
Tool Kit - Checked in luggage
Mods & Tanks - Checked in luggage
Juice - Individually wrapped in ziplock bags (no more than 100ml per bag / 1litre max) - Checked in luggage
Batteries - Individually wrapped in bubble wrap and then put in their cases - MUST go in hand luggage / as Andre said if you have the individual silicone wraps that will also work.

Enjoy your flight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/1/16)

Good to know , thanks peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/16)

KimH said:


> We've just flown from Cape Town to Heathrow and transported our vape gear as below without any hassles:
> Tool Kit - Checked in luggage
> Mods & Tanks - Checked in luggage
> Juice - Individually wrapped in ziplock bags (no more than 100ml per bag / 1litre max) - Checked in luggage
> ...



Awesome avatar pic @KimH !

@waja09 , when you get back from your trip, you need to load a cool avatar pic for us!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## waja09 (25/1/16)

KimH said:


> We've just flown from Cape Town to Heathrow and transported our vape gear as below without any hassles:
> Tool Kit - Checked in luggage
> Mods & Tanks - Checked in luggage
> Juice - Individually wrapped in ziplock bags (no more than 100ml per bag / 1litre max) - Checked in luggage
> ...


I have a couple of questions,

So does the Juice have to be in a plastic bag? 

Can I not take my mod with me in hand luggage? 

I don't have any wraps for my Batteries, what do I do now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waja09 (25/1/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome avatar pic @KimH !
> 
> @waja09 , when you get back from your trip, you need to load a cool avatar pic for us!!


Thanks Silver, will do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

waja09 said:


> I have a couple of questions,
> 
> So does the Juice have to be in a plastic bag?
> 
> ...


*So does the Juice have to be in a plastic bag?* Yes, just put your bottles of juice in a zip log baggie - maximum 100 ml per baggie.

*Can I not take my mod with me in hand luggage?* Yes, you can. If it has a removable battery, take it out and put it in a hard case or cover. Otherwise make sure it is switched off. Batteries and fixed battery mods must be in your hand luggage.

*I don't have any wraps for my Batteries, what do I do now?* Individually wrap them in cling wrap or similar. This if for the safety of yourself and other passengers. You can buy the silicone covers from vendors on the forum. Think VapeCartel has some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/1/16)

Andre said:


> *So does the Juice have to be in a plastic bag?* Yes, just put your bottles of juice in a zip log baggie - maximum 100 ml per baggie.
> 
> *Can I not take my mod with me in hand luggage?* Yes, you can. If it has a removable battery, take it out and put it in a hard case or cover. Otherwise make sure it is switched off. Batteries and fixed battery mods must be in your hand luggage.
> 
> *I don't have any wraps for my Batteries, what do I do now?* Individually wrap them in cling wrap or similar. This if for the safety of yourself and other passengers. You can buy the silicone covers from vendors on the forum. Think VapeCartel has some.



@Andre I`m sure point number one above only applies to international travel. I know flying into CPT can sometimes be considered as such. I would however put them in some sort of plastic bag as the pressure differences when flying could cause leaks, depending on the type of bottles. If you are transferring onto an international flight at CPT then you have to follow the guidelines for liquids, aerosols and gels as mentioned in the previous posts. I travel weekly and battery safety is my main concern. I go to the extent of using keeping the batteries in a fire retardant LiPO charging bag after putting on the silicone battery covers. Be prepared to have your bag go through the X-ray scanners a few times depending on the amount of mods/type of mods and batteries you are carrying. I always enjoy the  look on the security personnel`s face when my bag goes through the scanner


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Andre I`m sure point number one above only applies to international travel. I know flying into CPT can sometimes be considered as such. I would however put them in some sort of plastic bag as the pressure differences when flying could cause leaks, depending on the type of bottles. If you are transferring onto an international flight at CPT then you have to follow the guidelines for liquids, aerosols and gels as mentioned in the previous posts. I travel weekly and battery safety is my main concern. I go to the extent of using keeping the batteries in a fire retardant LiPO charging bag after putting on the silicone battery covers. Be prepared to have your bag go through the X-ray scanners a few times depending on the amount of mods/type of mods and batteries you are carrying. I always enjoy the  look on the security personnel`s face when my bag goes through the scanner


Those rules re liquid actually do apply for local flights too as far as I know, but are not strictly applied. For that matter, even internationally not really applied nowadays - until the next incident!
Great idea on the charging bag. Must get one of those. Where, please?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/1/16)

Andre said:


> Those rules re liquid actually do apply for local flights too as far as I know, but are not strictly applied. For that matter, even internationally not really applied nowadays - until the next incident!
> Great idea on the charging bag. Must get one of those. Where, please?


Aha so the rules are not strictly enforced. The first time I flew, ORTIA-CPT liquids were in the plastic bag and presented separately at security. The guy looked at me as if I was lost. Told me the international departures was at the other terminal. On the flight back I left them in my bag and no issues and ever since I`ve not bothered when flying locally. I got the bags from FT. Small for light travel and a biggger one for the longer stays. You can also check with the RC hobby shops. In fact you can find this shop just down the road from you. Neighbours so to speak. Maybe check with them when stock will be available if you don't want to go the FT route.
Some online shops that have them in stock:
http://lagoonhobbies.co.za/catalog/product_info.php/peak-lipo-charging-bag-p-10467
http://www.alshobbies.co.za/Main.as...50D3CD29CA34}&PageType=Product&SKU=LIPOBAGSMA
Can`t vouch for them as I have not used them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/1/16)

A little bit of advice about how to avoid your liquid leaking out of your tank due to the pressure increase as the aircraft climbs to altitude. Simply turn your tank / device upside down so that the coil section is not immersed in liquid and problem solved. Took me many flights to figure this one out but works like a bomb.

And another thing, don't take my advice from some time ago where I said you could vape in the aircraft lavatory and not set off the smoke alarm. That was when I was using a low power mouth to lung device. I learned the hard way that a high power mod with a sub ohm tank will set off the smoke alarm so my days of vaping on board are over.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Aha so the rules are not strictly enforced. The first time I flew, ORTIA-CPT liquids were in the plastic bag and presented separately at security. The guy looked at me as if I was lost. Told me the international departures was at the other terminal. On the flight back I left them in my bag and no issues and ever since I`ve not bothered when flying locally. I got the bags from FT. Small for light travel and a biggger one for the longer stays. You can also check with the RC hobby shops. In fact you can find this shop just down the road from you. Neighbours so to speak. Maybe check with them when stock will be available if you don't want to go the FT route.
> Some online shops that have them in stock:
> http://lagoonhobbies.co.za/catalog/product_info.php/peak-lipo-charging-bag-p-10467
> http://www.alshobbies.co.za/Main.asp?D={AE56B340-3531-47D9-8A14-50D3CD29CA34}&PageType=Product&SKU=LIPOBAGSMA
> Can`t vouch for them as I have not used them.


Wow, thank you for the trouble, much appreciated.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/1/16)

Andre said:


> Wow, thank you for the trouble, much appreciated.


No problem @Andre ...it`s just a drop in the ocean compared to........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n00b13 (25/1/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> And another thing, don't take my advice from some time ago where I said you could vape in the aircraft lavatory and not set off the smoke alarm. That was when I was using a low power mouth to lung device. I learned the hard way that a high power mod with a sub ohm tank will set off the smoke alarm so my days of vaping on board are over.



Eesh. What was the outcome of this? Were you treated like someone who smoked a cigarette on the plane or were they at least a bit more understanding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> Eesh. What was the outcome of this? Were you treated like someone who smoked a cigarette on the plane or were they at least a bit more understanding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was the Captain of the flight. My crew were not impressed. It was a combination of a new coil and Orion The Belt.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## n00b13 (25/1/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I was the Captain of the flight. My crew were not impressed. It was a combination of a new coil and Orion The Belt.


I had to read this about 5 times to make sure I read correctly. Lol. Well done captain! It does explain why you were brave enough to try it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------

